# MPlayer [LÖST]

## patrix_neo

När jag ändå är här så, är det någon som har samma problem som mig med mplayer's oförmåga att avsluta en video-ström efter att man tryckt 'Q' mitt i en video-ström ?

Ganska irriterande om man skall köra doom3 och hela gfx-kortet brölar om nåd.Last edited by patrix_neo on Fri Apr 28, 2006 3:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Skinkan

Stänger den streams även om du inte har programmet igång? Antagligen inte...

Q innebär Quit skulle jag kunna tänka mig så det säger väl sig självt att det stängs ner...

----------

## patrix_neo

Ursäkta, detta var fel formulerat av mig. När jag trycker 'Q'uit så funkar det, men i bland när jag stänger ner mplayer mitt i en uppspelning via fönstrets övre högra x-ikon för stäng fönster, så händer det att processen hänger sig. Då kör man en 'killall mplayer' som avhjälper det hela. Men det är inte vidare snyggt.

Och, nej, den stänger inte streams eller dess process efter sig när jag 'släckt' mplayer-fönstret.

----------

## Skinkan

Okej, i.o.m. din förklaring förstår jag också din första formulering. Tyvärr så vet inte jag vad som ska göras.

----------

## None9

Jag har samma problem. Det jag gör då är att jag stänger den terminal jag använde för att sedan starta den igen  :Smile: 

I gmplayer är allt frid och fröjd  :Smile: 

----------

## patrix_neo

 *None9 wrote:*   

> Jag har samma problem. Det jag gör då är att jag stänger den terminal jag använde för att sedan starta den igen 
> 
> I gmplayer är allt frid och fröjd 

 

Ska testa detta. Har nautilus att starta mplayer på mediafilerna nämligen. Totem har jag fått att funka, men den 'fluke:ar' och är inte konsistent i sitt beteénde (i _min_ dator). Lurade på detta igår med gmplayer också, men kom inte längre än till tanken.  :Smile:  Tack för tipset.

----------

## patrix_neo

Att köra med gmplayer löste det första problemet.

Problem2 som jag stött på med mplayer löst:

Av någon anledning så har jag kompilerat mplayer med joystick stöd. Då ballar det ut fullständigt när modul joydev är laddat.

Ergo: no module joydev == perfect mplayerstöd.

Varför detta inträffade kan jag inte riktigt svara på, men 2.6.16+ ver av linux verkar automagiskt ladda moduler för USB2 enheter som joypads o dyl. Min bästa förklaring.

[edit rättstavade lite]

----------

## None9

Kan det verkligen vara den korrekta lösningen på problemet? Jag har problemet fastän jag inte har joystick stöd i mplayer  :Confused: 

----------

## patrix_neo

Nja, mitt problem med att använda mplayer 'löste' sig för mig genom att använda gmplayer (en walkaround). Som du själv gör antar jag. Självklart vore det skönt att hitta en rikitg lösning på problement, men som det ser ut nu verkar lösningen ligga på c-programmerarnivå(?)   :Confused: 

Har faktiskt gjort lite tester med nya mplayer-1.0-20060415 versionen och den verkar mer stabil för mig. Dvs inte lämnar processer efter sig vid avslut mitt i en stream.

----------

## None9

Ok. Använder också gmplayer  :Wink: 

Jag har känslan av att felet på nåt sätt är kopplat till vilken filformat man öppnat. Har dock än inte hunnit se om det stämmer  :Smile: 

----------

## patrix_neo

Har testat här en del nu och:

  för mig funkar det med olika typer av avi:er, wmv:er. Har även en .ogg och några få mpeg-2 filer som funkar som de ska. Den nyaste mplayern verkar ganska säker för mig i överlag. 

  (Happy, happy - knock on wood.)  :Smile: 

----------

## None9

Jag har iofs inte den absolut nyaste versionen  :Smile:  Får väl testa med den  :Very Happy: 

----------

